# Entscheidungshilfe: Sram Automatix am 16"



## haural (21. September 2016)

Da sich meine Tochter am Berg (Hügel) oft schwer getan hat und auf der Geraden aber oft ins Leere getreten ist, wollte ich das Rad für Sohnemann mit Automatix aufbauen. Heute habe ich dann aber das Laufrad (Kubike) in der Hand gehabt und bin ob des Gewichts ziemlich erschrocken. Subjektiv bestimmt aber schwerer erschienen da das Vorderrad sehr leicht erschien.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob es das Mehrgewicht von >700g tatsächlich wert ist?


----------



## ChrissiF (21. September 2016)

Wir haben die Automatix eingebaut. Sohnemann fährt gerne schnell, daher für uns ganz gut. Damit kommt er zumindest einigermaßen der Großen mit ihrem 20er hinterher. Ich hab allerdings gegen Originalräder getauscht und hatte dadurch sogar weniger Gewicht. Bei einem komplett Aufbau ist das natürlich dann nicht der Fall, sondern umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. September 2016)

Meine Tochter, Schaft Dank automatix auch in der eben auf ihrem 16er knapp die 20km/h Marke ohne würde sie oft ins Leere treten! Und Steigungen sind so ich kaum ein Problem, man muss sie nur wenn sie Schwung geholt hat daran erinnern rechtzeitig kurz auszusetzen, damit die automatix zurückschaltet.
Habe auch zuerst ohne gekauft und dann nachgerüstet, und es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## haural (22. September 2016)

...hinterher kommen ist ein Argument. Er ärgert sich jetzt schon wenn er der Großen mit dem Laufrad nicht hinterher kommt.


----------



## ChrissiF (22. September 2016)

haural schrieb:


> ...hinterher kommen ist ein Argument. Er ärgert sich jetzt schon wenn er der Großen mit dem Laufrad nicht hinterher kommt.


Für uns war das das wichtigste Argument. Aus diesem Grund hat er innerhalb von zwei Minuten radeln gelernt, weil er nicht mehr mit dem Laufrad hinterher gekommen ist. Und das funktioniert super. Ich denke, ohne Automatix wäre er oft frustriert, wenn er sich einen abstrampelt und es dann doch nicht reicht. Abgesehen davon, ist es sicherer, weil die Trittfrequenz automatisch kleiner wird.


----------



## Diman (22. September 2016)

Ich stand vor kurzem vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Bei uns es ist eine Automatix geworden. Bis jetzt nicht bereut.

PS: Eine Disk-Automatix sollte übrigens etwas leichter sein.


----------



## haural (22. September 2016)

Danke für die Hinweise. Werde es dann doch behalten. Hatte auch grundsätzlich schon an Disc gedacht aber lohnt für den 16" noch nicht. Meine Tochter ist gerade mal 2 Saisons damit gefahren.


----------



## christucci (19. Oktober 2016)

Mein Sohnemann hat die Automatix am 16"er Bike. Das läuft super - bergauf fehlt vielleicht schonmal ein etwas leichterer Gang. Bergab trampelt er gute 25km/h.. dann siehts mittlerweile aber auch eher wie ne Nähmaschine aus. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das mit 20" und mehr Kraft in den Beinen nicht so dir ideale Lösung ist. Ich setze beim nächsten Bike nun auf ne Schaltung, damit er mehr Bandbreite hat.

Ansonsten läuft die Automatix echt super. Geile Idee! (Bin selber auch schon auf dem Rad gefahren  Zwar kein DSG-Getriebe, aber 
trotzdem sehr pragmatisch, gerade für Starter beim biken)


----------



## haural (19. Oktober 2016)

Die Automatix ist auch für das 16er. Tochter fährt ab nächst Jahr 20" mit Schaltung. Was fürn Kettenblatt hast denn am 16er?


----------



## Stokes (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich stellte mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr die gleiche Frage. Hab meinem kleinen dann doch das 16er Kubike mit Automatix gekauft.

...und würde es jederzeit wieder so machen! Absolut genial! Das Mehrgewicht tritt absolut in den Hintergrund und die Funktion der Automatix überwiegt.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Oktober 2016)

Stokes schrieb:


> Ich stellte mir vor ca. einem halben Jahr die gleiche Frage. Hab meinem kleinen dann doch das 16er Kubike mit Automatix gekauft.
> 
> ...und würde es jederzeit wieder so machen! Absolut genial! Das Mehrgewicht tritt absolut in den Hintergrund und die Funktion der Automatix überwiegt.


Kann man genau so unterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litevilledoc (22. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kann man genau so unterschreiben!


Kann ich unterschreiben.
Meiner ist jetzt bald 6, das 16" ist klein, wie ein Spielbike, er fährt seine "Kunststücke". Was er aber auch macht ist, Gas geben und bewusst den Gang einsetzten, damit ist er richtig flott. Das ganze benützt er seit ca 1,5 Sommer, also ausreichend lang. Ganz am Anfang kommt der Gang noch unbewusst zum tragen.
Ich würde es immer wieder machen, auch wenn es mehr kostet. Hatte es am Anfang auch überlegt und die Foren-Komentare gelesen, mit Skepsis muss ich sagen, aber jetzt denke ich: ein klares JA


----------



## playbike (25. Oktober 2016)

Im Frühjahr soll mein kleiner sein erstes Rad bekommen. Nach durchlesen dieses threads wird wohl eine Automatix verbaut werden. Meint Ihr man kann diese in das earlyrider Belter 16 einbauen? Gates Ritzel geht wohl an die Nabe aber ist der Antrieb am earlyrider überhaupt mit Gates? Werd da nicht schlau.


----------



## Büscherammler (25. Oktober 2016)

playbike schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr soll mein kleiner sein erstes Rad bekommen. Nach durchlesen dieses threads wird wohl eine Automatix verbaut werden. Meint Ihr man kann diese in das earlyrider Helfer 16 einbauen? Gates Ritzel geht wohl an die Nabe aber ist der Antrieb am earlyrider überhaupt mit Gates? Werd da nicht schlau.



Das Modell heisst Belter, nicht Helfer. Nachdem "Belt" zu deutsch soviel wie "Riemen" heisst, hat es wohl ein Gates.
Ob das mit der Automatix funktioniert kann ich dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## Pansen1 (9. April 2019)

Hallo, 
nun steht das 16"-Rad auch für meinen Sohn an.
Zurzeit hin und her gerissen zwischen KUBikes (sein aktuelles Rad in 14"), Canyon (eigentlich zu schwer, aber das Offspring hat bereits ne Automatix und Disc Brake) und dem Woom 3.
Mein Favorit bleibt das Woom 3. Sowohl Geometrie als auch die Haptik finde ich ansprechend. Dann steht aber sofort ein Umbau der (wirklich popligen) Bremsen und des Hinterrades auf Automatix an. Nun zu meiner Frage: ist die Freilauf-Nabe nicht auch bereits aus Alu? Auf der SRAM Seite ist das angegebene Gewicht der Freilauf-Nabe mit 780g angegeben, die Disc-Version 720g und die mit Rücktritt wuchtige 1420g. 
Wenn die Angaben so stimmen, dann würde ja tatsächlich ein Einbau des KU-Hinterrades am meisten Sinn machen. Das ganze Hinterrad ist mit 1588g (incl. Ritzel und co) angegeben. Dann kann aus meiner Sicht ja keine Stahlversion der Automatix verbaut sein. Liege ich da falsch?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

